# Any recent II Marriott Trades?



## JimIg23 (Jun 24, 2010)

I have two pending requests for HI for summer of 2011.  Put it in a few months ago.  II said I have the trading power to get it, but they are waiting for weeks to come in.  I am wondering if people will hold off depositing their 2011 weeks for now.

Has anyone had any recent (last few weeks) Marriott to Marriott trades in II?  If so, what?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 24, 2010)

I had a recent Ko'Olina studio to studio come through, though had to cancel within the 24 hours because I wanted Sat-Sat, and it was a Sun check in. I had them specify when they put the request back in the Sat check in.


----------



## dltarget (Jun 26, 2010)

*Any recent II marriott trades*

I just traded  my ford's colony studio for a one bedroom with kitchen
at the las vegas  marriott grand chateau in august.


----------



## abdibile (Jun 27, 2010)

I got prime summer 2 BR Marriott Disneyland Paris for my Branson Platinum Studio through an ongoing search.

But it was within flexchange


----------



## daisy23 (Jun 27, 2010)

My request (made in Feb.) to get a 2bdr. in Nov. at Ko Olina is taking longer than past requests have taken.   I used an NVC Plat. week.   Still hoping, but wondering if the delay is due to the changeover to Marriott's new points system, somehow.......


----------



## camachinist (Jun 27, 2010)

My read from the last two years of trading into Hawaii is that there are more Marriott studios showing up right now than at similar times in the past. Few/no 1BR. Inventory at non-Marriotts seems more 'normal', with a mix of studio/1BR/2BR. I generally search 'shoulder' season (Oct/Nov) Hawaii with my Platinum NCV 2BR. In the past, our 2BR returns have always come from ongoing search requests and have invariably been filled 'late', no more than four months out. I've exchanged to Hawaii three of the last seven years, in 2008 for two weeks, one with II and one with SFX. The SFX trade, into a 2BR at Kona II, processed months before the MAW trade at II.

My instinct is this year and next are going to be tough trades in II as the impact of the points system settles out. If HI is the desired destination, it might pay to broaden out to non-Marriotts and pay the extra fee, if no joy at 3-4 months out.


----------



## normab (Jun 27, 2010)

We have 2 pending requests for next May that have not come through yet.  Based on a discussion I had a month ago with owner services, many people are behind on their MFs and therefore have not yet reserved or deposited their weeks.

So, the points program may not be the only reason for delayed exchanges... 

Norma


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 27, 2010)

normab said:


> We have 2 pending requests for next May that have not come through yet.  Based on a discussion I had a month ago with owner services, many people are behind on their MFs and therefore have not yet reserved or deposited their weeks.
> 
> So, the points program may not be the only reason for delayed exchanges...
> 
> Norma



I was told that last summer at the 1 yr mark for my HI requests. Said to really look for the exchange to come through right after MF's were due(ie end of year, early January). 

Only difference was I got the info from the *wood desk at II. 

And yes I did get my preferred unit size at one of my requested resorts. Came in a little sooner than expected, early November.


----------



## oper035 (Jun 27, 2010)

*2011 Frenchman Cove*

I received confirmation yesterday of a 2011 Frenchman Cove 6-26 check-in, using a 2010 MFC deposit.  We are doing two weeks next year at the Cove (at least that was the plan before the new points program).


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 27, 2010)

I was hoping to trade to Marco Island.  I thought since it was a new resort that it might be an easy trade if Marriott would deposit their inventory.  I've had my request in as of March 2010 for the week before Easter in April 2011 and so far no matches.  I added some other resorts last week like Waiohai; some hyatt properties, some Florida properties on the Atlantic side.  I'll take anything.  I'm more concerned about not getting match until too late to get a decent flight price.  

So, I'm wondering with the points program and the economy that 2011 would prove to be a tough year to trade.   I've never had a problems trading in the past.  I've always gotten what I wanted at the 12 month mark including Hawaii properties.

I just might have to go to plan "B".


----------



## Janette (Jun 27, 2010)

We have gotten Barony for July 4th with an AC during flex time. We also have a Frenchman's cove for the end of Feb and a Maui for my son in November. There aren't but 3 summer weeks on HHI that could be in the system now. We haven't reserved our week.


----------



## MauiLover (Jun 27, 2010)

I recently traded back into MOC for May 28, 2011 using my June 2009 MOC.  1 BR for 1 BR.


----------



## Quimby4 (Jun 27, 2010)

oper035 said:


> I received confirmation yesterday of a 2011 Frenchman Cove 6-26 check-in, using a 2010 MFC deposit.  We are doing two weeks next year at the Cove (at least that was the plan before the new points program).




Nice!!  
I have had a pending request for at least 3 months now for Summer 2011 at Frenchman Cove or Waiohai.  Granted the date range is just now about 12 months out.  I am really hoping to get one of these in the next few months so I can try to book FF miles.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 27, 2010)

We just had our October studio request to Ko'Olina come through. We used a Harbour Lake October studio. In the end we got a 1BR and a Studio using two sides of an October Harbour Lake lock off.

What are the chances they will be able to put these units together when we place a villa request? They are both Island View units based on the unit codes.


----------



## Phillie (Jun 27, 2010)

*2 MFV for 7-23-10 in flex*

I just got two July 23, 2010 weeks during flex(last Friday) using the two ACs I had for depositing my weeks last year for this year. I have not deposited my weeks for 2011 yet as I am hoping for ACs again but unlikely. I have not put in my request for two summer HHI but I dont until I get to MGO in house II desk anyway which this year not until August.


----------



## rschallig (Jun 27, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago we exchanged our Kauai Beach Club studio Thanksgiving lockoff for a December Newport Coast Villas. I purchased a II getaway for the following week at the NCV. 

I still have a request pending to exchange my 1 bedroom KBC lockoff (2010 Thanksgiving) for the Waiohai Beach Club anytime from mid January 2011to end of May. These past years I have been successful in these trades. I am not sure that past success will continue with all the Marriott/II changes.
Bob


----------



## Steel5Rings (Jun 27, 2010)

I had a Grande Vista Lock Off pull two trades in the last few weeks.

Traded my 2011 Studio for a 2BDR at Marriott Harbour Lakes Orlando on Thanksgiving week 2010.l

Traded the 2011 1BDR side for a 1BDR at Ko"Olina for the last week on March 2011.


----------



## Swice (Jun 27, 2010)

*Just got it*

In less than 24 hours:

"Request First" trade:

Offered 1 bedroom Lakeshore lock-off (we have the deluxe)...

Put in a log list of wishes... for spring break and next June.

In less than a day, was confirmed for two bedroom Oceana Palms for Memorial Day week.

(Could not have reserved Oceana Palms if I had used the new "points" system).


----------



## sparty (Jun 28, 2010)

JimIg23 said:


> I have two pending requests for HI for summer of 2011.  Put it in a few months ago.  II said I have the trading power to get it, but they are waiting for weeks to come in.  I am wondering if people will hold off depositing their 2011 weeks for now.
> 
> Has anyone had any recent (last few weeks) Marriott to Marriott trades in II?  If so, what?



Not HI,  but MVCD (points side) I know has Summer Hilton Head 2011 Ocean Side Barony inventory because I released them!

I'm loaded up to start points trading July 26th...


----------



## davidvel (Jun 28, 2010)

Just confirmed a 2BR Shadow Ridge ENCLAVES for my Villages lock-off (same season).


----------



## AMJ (Jun 28, 2010)

Barony 2011 Memorial Day week
Cypress Harbour Easter 2011


----------



## ml855 (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a pending request for Marriott Ocean Watch in Myrtle Beach or Grande Ocean on HHI using our 2010 Manor Club week.  I've received MOW the last couple years using our Manor Club and usually would receive our exchange during the 13 month deposits since I usually place our request about 18-20 months out.  I know it's still early but I'm still waiting and hoping with the changes in Marriott that I'll still get our exchange.


----------



## lll1929 (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a request for a 2bdrm Easter week 2011 at both Marriott Aruba locations.  I am using my 2bdrm Aruba Gold.  No confirmation thus far.

Back in March I put in a request for a 1bdrm same week using my 1bdrm and recieved a confirmation for 1bdrm oceanfront at Ocean Club on April 29.  

I am hopeful that my 2bdrm trade will come thru in the upcoming 4 or 5 months.

BTW, I would have never been able to do the 1 bdrm trade with the new points system.  The week I was confirmed for is 5275 club point and I was only granted 3075 points for my entire 2bdrm.


----------



## 5infam (Jun 28, 2010)

Last year (2009), I booked my 2010 Maui 1 bdr for 4th of July week, and immediately deposited it into II with a request for summer 2011 in any of the Marriott Hawaii resorts (this way I can go to Hawaii for 2 weeks next year). I just got my confirmation this weekend for the very first week on my date list for 2011; back into Maui (june 26th to July 3rd). I really had the Maui in there as a back up, just in case I did not get Kaui or Oahu - but I guess that was a mistake because I believe it pulled my home resort as I have priority there because I own there and traded that week in. So, I have been sending out requests to trade with other Marriott, Hawaii owners on Owner Trades to see if anyone is interested in trading their 2011 week, so I can link it with my II trade. 

If it doesn't work out, then I will book Maui this week (for 2011) to link in the 4th of July week and stay in Maui for 2 weeks. Life is tough with all these decisions!!:hysterical: 

This has been the case for me, trading back in every 2 years - usually I get a response right away, and I get the 4th of July week or a connecting week for my 4th deposit. I even pulled a NCV 4th of July week last year with my 1bdr Maui - but I am concerned these could be gone with the new system and Marriott's relationship with II.


----------



## brianfox (Jun 28, 2010)

*Three Hawaii summer trades just 4 weeks ago*

DSV II (1BR Platinum) traded for Marriott Kauai Beach Club (1BR July)
Willow Ridge (2BR Silver) traded for Marriott Ko Olina (1BR July)
Willow Ridge (Studio Silver) traded for Marriott Ko Olina (Studio July) <-- FLEX


----------



## JimIg23 (Jun 28, 2010)

sparty said:


> Not HI,  but MVCD (points side) I know has Summer Hilton Head 2011 Ocean Side Barony inventory because I released them!
> 
> I'm loaded up to start points trading July 26th...



Please tell us how you do with the point reservations!


----------



## ann824 (Jun 30, 2010)

Just got a trade for a two bedroom Maui Lahaina and Napili villas using a one bedroom.  I have had the request in for several months.  It is about 60 days out, so I wasn't sure it would come through.  I thought I would have to try to get up early and snag it online.


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 30, 2010)

just traded legends edge for Crystal shores this week in the middle of the night
there one minute gone the next


----------



## Darlene (Jun 30, 2010)

I put in a request for next July for Orlando, and got Grand Vista 2b/2b almost immediately. I decided to wait and try for Marriott Reserve.
Darlene


----------



## DAA (Jun 30, 2010)

I deposited my 2011 Cypress Harbour special season week in II for a trade into Marriott Frenchmans Cove.  The trade came through for April 30th 2011. I would not have enough points to get that trade


----------



## daisy23 (Jul 6, 2010)

*Got a requested Ko Olina week (almost...)*



daisy23 said:


> My request (made in Feb.) to get a 2bdr. in Nov. at Ko Olina is taking longer than past requests have taken.   I used an NVC Plat. week.   Still hoping, but wondering if the delay is due to the changeover to Marriott's new points system, somehow.......



Update:   We got called by II today with a Nov. week (2 bdr.) available for a date that is one day earlier than I wanted --  hooray --- took it anyway, and will either be content and find a hotel to stay in for the last night, since we already booked our flight...or, I'll keep checking II for the exact week we wanted and do a retrade to that week if found.   Just glad to have gotten close to what we wanted.


----------



## erm (Jul 7, 2010)

Daisy23, there is no charge to change check-in days.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 7, 2010)

erm said:


> Daisy23, there is no charge to change check-in days.




On an II Exchange? Since when can you change the check in days?


----------



## mjbaran (Jul 7, 2010)

*Good value trade*

Just exchanged the studio portion of my lockoff for a two bedroom at Shadow Ridge (Palm Springs) in January. That's worth 3175 in the new points system.

Can I get that type of value in the points exchange system?.............NOT!


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 7, 2010)

Not sure if this answers the thread correctly or not.  

2 Marriott Trades in the past week, but my source was not my Marriott Desert Springs, but my Vegas Tahiti resort.

Lockoff traded for 2 Bedroom at Marriott Desert Springs at end of January/early February.  This is a 4225 point trade (1000 more points than my entire DSV I unit is worth, and I just gave up a cheap lockoff)

1 Bedroom side traded for 2 Bedroom at Marriott Newport Coast Villas in the Fall.  This is only a 2900 point trade, but I love the coast in the Fall.  I could have grabbed a June 2011 week which is worth more points, but I will enjoy this week more.  I can't make ALL of my decisions on how many points I get.


----------



## josh1231 (Jul 7, 2010)

JimIg23 said:


> I have two pending requests for HI for summer of 2011.  Put it in a few months ago.  II said I have the trading power to get it, but they are waiting for weeks to come in.  I am wondering if people will hold off depositing their 2011 weeks for now.
> 
> Has anyone had any recent (last few weeks) Marriott to Marriott trades in II?  If so, what?



I just got confirmed at the Paris Property in April 2011 for a 2bd, for my 1bd portion of my shadow ridge gold.


----------



## newowner (Jul 7, 2010)

Just traded a 1Br at Grande Vista for Newport Coast Villas of June 2011 (2Br).


----------



## daisy23 (Jul 7, 2010)

erm said:


> Daisy23, there is no charge to change check-in days.



I understand from II that retrades for a week starting on a day within the original week will be no charge, so that would be nice.  I have done retrades in the past, to a week in the following month, and I did pay a fee for that - I believe $99.   They also said you can only retrade once.

I will be looking for another week on II, that starts on the next day, the day I had really hoped to get.   If I find it, I'll call them and retrade.

I haven't heard about "no charge to change the check in days" - have people had success with that?


----------



## SDKath (Jul 8, 2010)

I just traded my smaller 1br Shadow Ridge for a 2br in mid-March 2011 at Marriott Grand Chateau!  Very happy indeed!  

I had the SR deposited for over a year now and it was expiring at the end of March, 2011.  

Katherine


----------



## lll1929 (Jul 11, 2010)

lll1929 said:


> I have a request for a 2bdrm Easter week 2011 at both Marriott Aruba locations.  I am using my 2bdrm Aruba Gold.  No confirmation thus far.
> 
> Back in March I put in a request for a 1bdrm same week using my 1bdrm and recieved a confirmation for 1bdrm oceanfront at Ocean Club on April 29.
> 
> ...



Whew!!  Just recieved confirmation for Apr 22-29, 2011 into a oceanside 2bdrm at Aruba Surf Club, using my Gold 2bdrm at Aruba Ocean Club.  This week is over 5000 pts in the new points program.  Until the trades stop coming thru II, I am going to continue with the original Marriott Week  program!!


----------



## JimIg23 (Jul 11, 2010)

Expanded my exchange request to many HIs, Grand Ocean, Newport, Aruba, summer 2011.  So far, nothing.......


----------



## m61376 (Jul 11, 2010)

lll1929 said:


> Whew!!  Just recieved confirmation for Apr 22-29, 2011 into a oceanside 2bdrm at Aruba Surf Club, using my Gold 2bdrm at Aruba Ocean Club.  This week is over 5000 pts in the new points program.  Until the trades stop coming thru II, I am going to continue with the original Marriott Week  program!!



Nice trade. I think Aruba owners get more value in trading weeks. To compare- I own a 2BR Plat. OS and was allocated 4075 points- enough said.


----------



## Cindala (Jul 11, 2010)

We've had our request in to II since the beginning of June, originally for Aruba, France and Spain (all Marriott locations).

After our vacation to Vegas we started rethinking the airfare to Europe next year given how the economy is going. So we just adjusted our request to  eliminate Spain and add Vegas. Hopefully we'll hear something in the next couple of months.


----------



## Cindala (Jul 12, 2010)

II just called me today to see if I was interested in an alternative location for my Vegas request (which I just put in a few days ago).

It was for Westgate Flamingo for the end of June/beginning of July. I told them that wasn't one of my requested resorts. The II person was very nice and said okay sometimes we just check. You have a year so I would turn it down too. 

Don't know anything about Westgate Flamingo, but it's nice to know that they are trying.


----------



## Aviator621 (Jul 12, 2010)

Traded my Timber Lodge Ski season studio for Surfwatch (2 br) Easter week 2011.


----------



## JimIg23 (Jul 13, 2010)

I just got confirmed for NCV July 2011 for my Summer NCV 2010!


----------



## rpk113 (Jul 13, 2010)

*still waiting*

1 br in Surf Club for 2011 Summer in HHI or Spring in Marco Island...   The waiting continues...


----------



## SMB1 (Jul 13, 2010)

Cindala said:


> II just called me today to see if I was interested in an alternative location for my Vegas request (which I just put in a few days ago).
> 
> It was for Westgate Flamingo for the end of June/beginning of July. I told them that wasn't one of my requested resorts. The II person was very nice and said okay sometimes we just check. You have a year so I would turn it down too.
> 
> Don't know anything about Westgate Flamingo, but it's nice to know that they are trying.



Was it a deposit first or a request first?  They called me a week ago to ask if I would accept a June or September week in Maui, and I politely declined.  Now I was just confirmed for Maui Ocean Club for July 10 -17, but my sister wasn't.  Funny because she was confirmed to a July 4th week a month ago but cancelled because we decided that week was too difficult to get the 3 families that we are traveling with confirmed.  We all assumed she would naturally be the first confirmed since we all had our requests in when she was confirmed, but that was before the new program was rolled out.  Now I was confirmed into TWO 1 br units for two 1br units and she hasn't with her 2 br Ocean Watch, TDI 150.  One difference is she was deposit first and I request first.  Wondering if II is concerned they will not be receiving the weeks anymore.


----------



## Cindala (Jul 13, 2010)

SMB1 said:


> Was it a deposit first or a request first?  They called me a week ago to ask if I would accept a June or September week in Maui, and I politely declined.  Now I was just confirmed for Maui Ocean Club for July 10 -17, but my sister wasn't.  Funny because she was confirmed to a July 4th week a month ago but cancelled because we decided that week was too difficult to get the 3 families that we are traveling with confirmed.  We all assumed she would naturally be the first confirmed since we all had our requests in when she was confirmed, but that was before the new program was rolled out.  Now I was confirmed into TWO 1 br units for two 1br units and she hasn't with her 2 br Ocean Watch, TDI 150.  One difference is she was deposit first and I request first.  Wondering if II is concerned they will not be receiving the weeks anymore.



We deposited our Grande Vista week the end of May and put in a request for Spain, France and Aruba about a week later. After our vacation to Vegas (MGC 6/26-7/3) we rethought the airfare to Spain and modified our request to remove Spain and add Vegas. (Loved Vegas!)

Sometimes people don't want to travel over the July 4th holiday for various reasons (high airfare, traffic, terrorist activity, crowds, etc.) so that may be why your sister was confirmed sooner for that week. We have gotten several exchanges over the July 4th holiday week. As a matter of fact the exchange II called about the other day was for the July 4th week.

Interesting theory about II regarding request 1st vs. deposit 1st. I definitely think it would be in their best interests to place exchanges for all ongoing requests in a timely matter to show that they want the Marriott weeks and keep everyone happy with II. 

What is your plan now that you have been confirmed? You are still waiting for 2 other families to confirm?


----------



## SMB1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Cindala said:


> We deposited our Grande Vista week the end of May and put in a request for Spain, France and Aruba about a week later. After our vacation to Vegas (MGC 6/26-7/3) we rethought the airfare to Spain and modified our request to remove Spain and add Vegas. (Loved Vegas!)
> 
> Sometimes people don't want to travel over the July 4th holiday for various reasons (high airfare, traffic, terrorist activity, crowds, etc.) so that may be why your sister was confirmed sooner for that week. We have gotten several exchanges over the July 4th holiday week. As a matter of fact the exchange II called about the other day was for the July 4th week.
> 
> ...



No. I put 2 sides of a lock out for 1 br requests.  I figured once one was filled i would try for a studio and hope to combine them for a 2 br.  However once both were confirmed it made things even easier.  wWe now have 2 of the 3 units needed.  One more and we are good.  My brothers unit is a  relatively weak trader so I imagine he will get one of mine which is huge.  Takes a lot of pressure off.


----------



## kjd (Jul 14, 2010)

Traded a gold Grand Vista studio for an Ocean Point 1 br Thanksgiving week-2010.  Trade was completed about two weeks ago.


----------



## Latravel (Jul 14, 2010)

Just got Newport Coast Villas for August 8-15 with an AC.


----------



## brigechols (Jul 14, 2010)

Exchanged a 2BR Marriott Grande Vista spring break 2011 week for a 2BR at Marriott's Frenchman's Cove June 2011.   This would be an upside down trade with points since a 2 BR platinum at Marriott's Grande Vista receives 2775 points and a June 2011 week at MFC commands 2975 points.


----------



## Steve A (Jul 14, 2010)

Barony Bronze 1.1.2011 for Canyon Villas 5.1.2011.


----------



## RedDogSD (Jul 14, 2010)

Latravel said:


> Just got Newport Coast Villas for August 8-15 with an AC.



That is a nice pickup.  By August, the area is gorgeous.


----------



## RedHook (Jul 14, 2010)

brigechols said:


> Exchanged a 2BR Marriott Grande Vista spring break 2011 week for a 2BR at Marriott's Frenchman's Cove June 2011.   This would be an upside down trade with points since a 2 BR platinum at Marriott's Grande Vista receives 2775 points and a June 2011 week at MFC commands 2975 points.



Ha, you got my week at MFC. I put it in last week. We're waiting for a St. Kitts confirmation.


----------



## Former Cruiser (Jul 15, 2010)

Got our trade from MOW (platinum), June 11, 2011 check-in to MAW May 14, 2011 in only 4 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whoopie: :whoopie: :whoopie:


----------



## brigechols (Jul 16, 2010)

RedHook said:


> Ha, you got my week at MFC. I put it in last week. We're waiting for a St. Kitts confirmation.



Thank you for making that deposit! My family is excited about our upcoming trip.


----------



## reedps (Jul 16, 2010)

Just yesterday got my trade request for Harbor Point for next summer using Grande Vista 2010 Easter studio.  Then went online to book my kids' spring break week with the master suite.  They had a 2 bdrm at Grande Vista for that week, but it was Friday check in.  Called II and got a very helpful rep who offered me Sat or Sun check in.  Now I'm all set for next year!


----------



## lweverett (Jul 16, 2010)

Just traded my week 23 2011, 900 point Sunset Pointe unit for a 2B/R Royal Hacienda for the first week of March, 2011.  Got an A/C to boot.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 18, 2010)

Just had our request for Maui Ocean Club come through for Oct 2010. Confirmed in to the old section using a Harbour Lake 2011 Memorial Week. We put our request in back in April.


----------



## Cindala (Jul 18, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> Just had our request for Maui Ocean Club come through for Oct 2010. Confirmed in to the old section using a Harbour Lake 2011 Memorial Week. We put our request in back in April.



Is that a Gold to Gold trade or an upgrade from Gold to Platinum? I am assuming that most of the year in Hawaii is Platinum. Congrats....still waiting for my request.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 18, 2010)

Cindala said:


> Is that a Gold to Gold trade or an upgrade from Gold to Platinum? I am assuming that most of the year in Hawaii is Platinum. Congrats....still waiting for my request.



Gold to Plat as all year in HI is plat. Though Oct is low season for Hawaii.


----------



## newowner (Jul 26, 2010)

Just got a trade confirmed - Canyon Villas (December 2br) for Waiohai February 2011.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jul 26, 2010)

I just got confirmed for Marriott Waiohai for the week before Easter Sunday (I traded with my Waiohai (EOY) week that I deposited this year for August 2010).   I wanted Marco Island but I needed to firm up a trip sooner than later so I added all the Hawaii locations except Ko'Olina and I got Waiohai.


----------



## calgal (Jul 26, 2010)

*HHI*

Just got confirmed for a June 12, 2011 checkin at Barony Beach. Traded a 2010 week 13 Cypress Harbour. Last month traded my week 13 Cypress Harbour 2011 for Eagle Crest in Oregon July 4th week, 2011, and three months ago traded my 2009 week 14 Cypress Harbour for our spring break (wk 14) at Newport Coast Villas for 2011. So I have kept the Marriott desk busy!


----------



## Tommy_Boy (Jul 26, 2010)

*Surf Club for Frenchman's Cove - Platinum weeks?*

I'm a new owner of 2011 Aruba Surf Club 2BR Platinum week (March 6, Sunday to Sunday), and I just did my first "Request First" trade to try to get a comparable week (over a 7 week span from late January through March) at the Frenchman's Cove.  I had to do the request so late because I only closed the purchase about 6-8 weeks ago.

Any insight/bets/guesses on the odds that this will come through?  If so, anyone have any ideas on when this typically would happen?  

Also, I've heard people talk about a 60- day window right before the actual vacation date...to what are they referring?

I've also posted the above exchange on the TUG Exhange Board, of course, too!


----------



## lawgs (Jul 26, 2010)

*II  into Lakeshore Reserve 2 bdr Sept 5 - 12*

Just last week was able to get Lakeshore Reserve in Tier One Two bedroom villa for sept 5 - 12


----------



## m61376 (Jul 27, 2010)

Tommy_Boy said:


> I'm a new owner of 2011 Aruba Surf Club 2BR Platinum week (March 6, Sunday to Sunday), and I just did my first "Request First" trade to try to get a comparable week (over a 7 week span from late January through March) at the Frenchman's Cove.  I had to do the request so late because I only closed the purchase about 6-8 weeks ago.
> 
> Any insight/bets/guesses on the odds that this will come through?  If so, anyone have any ideas on when this typically would happen?
> 
> ...


During Flexchange (59 days or less) most of the trade filters in II are removed, such that even studios can match high demand 2 or 3BR units. These last minute trades can be a great benefit to ownership.

You need to search II often and search yourself, because many times you will "see" it before even an on-going request is filled. People here have speculated that's because deposits can be made 24 hours a day, and II might only do all their matches once a day. No one knows why units that have on-going requests are visible and pluckable, but they are.


----------



## Swice (Jul 27, 2010)

*Hawaii bound*

Oceanwatch summer week just snagged Ko Olina for next July.    
(Oceanwatch would NOT have provided me enough "points" in the new system.)


----------



## mkahanek (Jul 27, 2010)

*.*

Used a previously deposited Ko Olina studio (deposited Dec 08) and snagged a 1BR Kauai Beach Club checking in on Nov 26th.


----------

